# Northwest Field Trial News



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any info on the trial? Open setup ect.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

I haeard the Q was interfering with the open so they have moved the q to Greenliefs.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. My dogs are both in the Open. Casey's first Open.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be out there watching tomorrow- Good luck Casey-


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Paul. I hope he is still in tomorrow.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Heard the open got the first series done.

The Q will continue tomorrow.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Open callbacks:
1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,13,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,26,27,30,31,33,34,36,37,39,42,44,46,47,49,
51,53,54,55,57,60,63,64,65,68,69,70,71,74,75,76,77,78,81,82,83,84,85


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual first, second, and third series were run together. Tight triple with short flyer in the middle and two long retired. Land blind tight to the lefthand retired gunner. Turn and run a water blind.

Callbacks to the 4th:

9 - Dylan - Mike Hasonehrl
10 - Clipper - MacLean/Erhardt
13 - Kat - Garrison
19 - Nick - Needler/Vandebrake
20 - Emmitt - Tallman/Gonia
27 - Rosie - Aul/Erhardt
30 - Bubba - Hensarling/Vandebrake
38 - Kate - Kongsore


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Annette said:


> Thanks for the info. My dogs are both in the Open. Casey's first Open.


Vista's Case of Purple?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Kim for posting the Open callbacks.
Thanks Judy for the Q info and callbacks. Good luck to those going to the Q 4h.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Rudd said:


> Vista's Case of Purple?


No Firemark Rackem And Stackem Casey.


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

I heard that they are trying to finish the Q tonight .


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

How are the Ives dogs doing? Little feed back here in Great Falls.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Good Luck Marie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> Good Luck Marie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Steve. good luck to you as well.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Any Open call backs yet?

How about the Amateur, any news?

Who are the happy Qual survivors?

-- Rig

(no it's not 2 am here, what's with the RTF clock?)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Open call backs anyone??????


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Rig said:


> Any Open call backs yet?
> 
> How about the Amateur, any news?
> 
> ...


Amateur ran a double land blind. They finished the second series. I don't know call backs sorry. There are 20 back though to the 3rd


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Ooops! I obviously missed one of the callbacks for the Q since it placed second. I guess my source missed the first one in the callback list - #5 Cruise Hansen/Henninger.

Qual placements as reported to me at the Am:

1st Emmitt - Tallman/Gonia
2nd Cruise - Hansen/Henninger
3rd Bubba - Hensarling/Vandebrake
4th Kate - Kongsore
RJ Rosie - Aul/Erhardt

The Derby finished two series today. All but one were called back from the first series (long flyer go bird, short memory bird). Second series was a very tight double. I saw several dogs switch or go back to an old fall but I didn't stay for the callbacks.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Judy Myers said:


> Ooops! I obviously missed one of the callbacks for the Q since it placed second. I guess my source missed the first one in the callback list - #5 Cruise Hansen/Henninger.
> 
> Qual placements as reported to me at the Am:
> 
> ...


Nice job Cynthia!! He looked good in the first 3. Time to go play with the big boys!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Callbacks to 4th in am. 

2, 4, 7, 8, 15, 16, 17, 19, 21, 34, 46, 51, 55, 59


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

What's happening in the Derby?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

My friends 2 year old Otis won the OPEN I hear with Henninger! GO OTIS!!! COngrats Kirk and Laura!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Amateur results. 

1st- Missy/Steve Graafstra
2nd- Pete/Marty Peterson
3rd- Margo/Mel Milton
4th- Shade/Ed Labanara jr.

RJ- Moses/Dan Coleman

Jams- 
Axel/Jeff Lusk
Q/sydney Gardave
Pounce/Ray Bly
Jackie/Mike Tierney
Drifter/Jack Lyons


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Anchor with Jerry Patopea and Owner Gary Z. won the derby. Thats all I have. And a huge Congrats to Kirk and Laura and of coarse OTIS and John H. on there Open win.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice job Jeff! Congrats Steve and Marty!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Doug! I gotta thank Kim Johnston also as she brought axel through the 1st and 2nd series. I had to be at my baby shower! I took over the reigns and tried not to screw up his good trial!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice job, Jeff!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

DenverB2B said:


> Anchor with Jerry Patopea and Owner Gary Z. won the derby. Thats all I have. And a huge Congrats to Kirk and Laura and of coarse OTIS and John H. on there Open win.


Yahooooo Anchor!!!!! Congrats and Gary and Jerry


----------



## T Farmer (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Steve and Missy on your am win.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Mel and Margo on the Amateur third.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary told me his Pirate pup won the derby, congrats


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Results are not yet up on Entry Express for the Northwest field trial. 

Did Boogie McSeagull get third in the Derby? Did Bobby get the RJ in the Derby?


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Derby Results:

1st Anchor / Jerry Patopea
2nd Dallas / Mark Madore
3rd Boogie / Ken Jackson
4th Ford / Mark Madore

RJ Bobby / Gary Ahlgren

Jams
True / Paul Shoemaker
Sarah / Jerry Patopea
Flint / Mark Madore
Abby / David Zalunardo
Titan / Dave Wilson


----------



## Mandy Cieslinski (Jun 23, 2010)

Congrats Gary on the win with Anchor


----------

